# holy dogs



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I let some guys run some coy hounds two days ago while me and a friend were cutting wood on my 200 acre farm. Well I have never seen any coyotes on my farm butt I know they are their from their tracks. I have tried for two years to snare them with no luck(set out about 14) just got one red fox and couple of ****. I have tried to call them 7-10 times never once seen them. Anyways the guys I let hunt their dogs were on coyotes what sounded like the whole time about 2 hours with a few shots(3-4) being fired. The guys told me that their are a lot of coyote in the area more than in an area that I used to hunt and would see them all the time. Do you think they were shooting at coyotes or my other game like pheasents/rabbits? It just seems crazy that I have never seen one and these guys are shooting at them like target practice. What do you think? if that is the case I need some hounds "lol"
( i did boil all snares in baking soda)


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I couldn't anwer that question without being there but i will say that if there is coyotes in area the dogs are very effective.

How far off of the ground is you loop on your snares and how big is your loop? Did you set up a carcass pile or just set blind trail sets?


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

I try to make the loop 10-11 inch and 8-10 inch off the ground. I did put a deer carcas out and they never touched it. The guys on the trapping fourm told me to put it more in the opean. I had it in the thickest brush and made some trails to it, one started to come in and stopped right at the snare and turned around, must have seen it, because my scent should have been gone two weeks later.(could tell from fresh snow) From the vidio I watched-fur-fish game pro. coyote trapping I thought mine were less conspeculess than what theirs looked like. I did move the deer to the opean field and still have not touched it. Tried some foot traps and cought two **** in them. I check all my snares from my jeep using binoculars so I dont leave any scent from walking its just crazy I am pretty woods wize deer hunting anyway I have shot 3 deer in the 120 inch and one booner. Many basket 7and 8 pointers which most people think are big in my area. Just thought I would tell that so people dont think im a goof in the woods. I have almost tricked myself into thinking that the subspecies of coyote here are smarter than in some parts of the country. Oh ya the guys that run the dogs have shot 3 all black coyotes by my farm is that a normal trait? 
Thanks for any input


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Lets start off by saying i wouldnt think coyotes would be black but up north they could mix and become black but not down hear in kansas we get some pretty dark colored but not that dark.

3 to 4 shots it pretty typical i would say we run with walkers every sunday and theres lots of coyotes last sunday we had 4 coyotes in a section for over and 2hours until they finally started to break off the creek boy was it a ball they were coming out everywhere i would have to if there was 8 dogs broke up looking they were bound to run into them sometime. It does depend on what kinda dog they use.. i ant pushing no ones buttons but everyone ive seen run greyhounds were people didnt like becasue greyhounders are people they go on property and shott .22s off to get a coyote out and then turn greyhound sin on site casue greyhounds have crappy noses. Were on the walkers side we turn them in on the road and tey find and track down that coyote and push him out and well get im shot or cornered and the fight will be on and we never have to drive a track across a feild and mess it up casue i no how much poeple hate havent a ig nasty tire tracks going across there freshly planted feild.. it just makes you made. Poeple that run greyhounds sorry if i made the impression wrong on your part its the greyhounders around hear that made it illegal to show off coyotes and furbears and make farmers mad and not to willing to let people let dogs run across there property.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

You have to realize younghunter that their are 20 subspecies of coyote in the united states thay range all the way to alaska and into south america. Coyote is not native to most of U.S. thay migrated from the west and I have to imagine that thay imbred along the way I bet that thay are maybe a little bigger her in michigan than in Kansas probably very true once you get beyond the 45 parellel. That is what is called the Bergemens Law but don't quote me on the correct term. The good old boys that were running down the yots, I'am shure shot black ones for I have heard the neighbors tell me thay seen one in the past.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

i wouldnt doubt there ant black ones they seem to be a differnt color in ever part. Id shot a black one to if i had the shot.,,,


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

kwas,
where abouts in michigan do you hunt your deer? A michigan booner those are hard to come by. up by us pretty much any 8 point is a good buck. Some guys here run their dogs for yotes and they get around 100 every winter. i call yots and have never seen a thing either. maybe its just a michigan thing. :lol: Good Hunting!


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

You can see the booner just google mi sportsman eric kwasnik ... lets stay on my question please thanks


----------

